# CEOs For HR 8 "Open Letter."



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Go figure that Toms (not the toothpaste), Dicks and Levi are all for gun control. Liberal, punk-ass companies.

https://www.gunsamerica.com/digest/ceos-dicks-toms-levi-rxr-realty-gun-control/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I quit Dick's when they made a publicity stunt of pulling and destroying brand new ar 15s. Not patronizing the others is fairly easy also.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I love the way these "Common Sense" laws are represented. They look at you like your crazy. Why wouldn't you want to prevent guns getting into the criminals hands or the people that shouldn't own guns? Are you crazy? The problem is, and we all know it, is that they won't stop there. It will be one more "Common Sense" gun law after the other until they have them all. Give an inch and they will take the mile. Make no mistake, it isn't the sheeple's safety they are concerned about.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A bunch of commie complicate CEOs who think the poisonous bite of socialism will not kill them.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Its easy to be a libtard when you are filthy rich !


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I received an email from Gun Owners of America today concerning this bill, and it's counter-part, H.R. 1112.

I have to say, I was disappointed in the attempt to lie to members about what these bills contain. On their face, they are bad bills. They expand too much too far for no reason that can be empirically supported. However, that's not what GOA focused on in their email.

They stated:


> If H.R. 8 and H.R. 1112 pass the Senate, they would mandate UNIVERSAL background checks*(true)*, ban private gun sales*(mostly true)*, and create a federal registry of U.S. gun owners*(WTF???)*.
> 
> And if you refuse to comply -- even if you just hand your gun to a friend for a SECOND -- you'd be sent to prison*(WTAF???)* under many circumstances.


Being the legal nerd that I am, I went and read the bills.
I was floored at what I found.
Two of the claims were pretty much spot on. However, the other claims above are tantamount to flat out lies.

On a federal registry, H.R. 8 specifically states:


> SEC. 5. RULE OF CONSTRUCTION.
> 
> Nothing in this Act, or any amendment made by this Act, shall be construed to-
> 
> (1) authorize the establishment, directly or indirectly, of a national firearms registry


The text of the bill, as passed, clearly forbids the use of this Act from doing ANYTHING to establish a registry of any kind.

On the claim of prison time if you hand your gun to someone, again H.R. 8 reads:


> Section 3, Paragraph 2
> Paragraph (1) shall not apply to-
> (F)
> a temporary transfer if the transferor has no reason to believe that the transferee will use or intends to use the firearm in a crime or is prohibited from possessing firearms under State or Federal law, and the transfer takes place and the transferee's possession of the firearm is exclusively-
> ...


There are other caveats, such as at a gun range, out hunting, or even passing your gun to someone who needs it at that moment for self-defense.

So, while there are still things to be disgusted about, like...
H.R. 1112's expansion of mental delinquency to be more broadly defined with terribly vague terms... or
H.R. 8 essentially giving the federal government power over private sales, for which ZERO authority exists...
GOA seems to hope that their members will not actually read the bills, and take them at their word for the apocalyptic claims they're making.

Oh... and give them more money too.
I felt obliged to send them a response essentially covering the above. I am a member, and did not appreciate it.

"Trust, but verify."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Rossline said:


> +1


Hey @Rossline

It appears that many of us agree with you agreeing with other's posts but come on man, most of YOUR POST'S are simply +1?

What the hell man? Bring us your opinion man!

Slip


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Hey @Rossline
> 
> It appears that many of us agree with you agreeing with other's posts but come on man, most of YOUR POST'S are simply +1?
> 
> ...


 .....

+1


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> .....
> 
> +1


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> :vs_laugh:


Plus Won


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Plus Won


Plus Juan.


----------

